# 4 babies/ F/ Fresno, CA



## The_rats_pajamas (Feb 15, 2008)

Country:USA
State/Region: California
City/Town: Fresno
Number of rats: 2
Gender: female
Age(s): 4 weeks
Name(s): None
Colours: 1 champagne hooded and 2 blue hooded and 1 mink hooded. (I think)
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: They were an accidental litter and I can't keep them all.
Temperament: very friendly
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: Only if you already have rats for them to live with.
Transport available: Within Fresno possibly.
Preferred donation: $8 each

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

